# Friday night car show.



## alleyyooper (Aug 27, 2017)

I am always amazed at some of the stuff guys fix up to bring to these shows as rat rods even. Also amazed the cops don't pull them over and impound thenm as noisy as well as unsafe, most don't have seat belts even.





This street rod is at many of the local town evening shows. I will some day find him where I can talk to hiom about his car.





This is a nice stock Ford. One at the Reese Show simular had mirrors un the under side of the hood and a stainless vented battery cover too.






This is a vette I could enjoy owning of all them out there, Course I am a sucker for black.





A clean Buick Skylark.





A very nice old Chevy named Rosie.





So clean under the hood of this 55 Chevy you could eat off the engine, better not spill or drop any thing.





The car it belongs to, hope yopu like red.





. Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 27, 2017)

A beautyful Chevy II, starting to see a few more of this model.





A stocker Chevy PU.





A stocker Dart.






Electra 225, Just learned how the 225 came about in the name yesterday at the Reese show. seems like GM wanted to let people know it was a big car so added the 225 to the name for how many inches long it was.






A Ram Charger a work in progress as you can see all the chrome and stuff has been removed for a soon to be done paint job to what will be a rare 4x4 of it's time show rig.






 Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 27, 2017)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.

Never understood why someone would show up with a "work in progress" project?


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 28, 2017)

Why not, Most times the engine is perfect and they are proud of how far they have came to this point.

Our car is a work in progress as we are waiting for a fellow to call and say to bring it in for the total stripping and a paint job. But till he calls we will continue to take it to shows as a WIP car. 
Be amazed amount of people who remember when they had one knew a friend that had one even.

That ram charger is going to be one rare truck when finished as they for some reason didn't sell all that many around here and of those they did sell not many made it thru the rusting winters and were scraped.

. Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Aug 28, 2017)

A fellow co-worker had a Dodge Ram Charger back in the mid 1980's. He bought it new or close to new (a year or two old) and he had nothing but problems with it. Very undependable.

It got to be so bad, it would spend a week at a time in the repair shop. He finally got to the point that he either sold it or traded it off (forgot which one) and got rid of it.

Never been a Dodge fan much at all. I just don't see a Ran Charger being worth restoring. I think there was a very good reason why they didn't sell all that well.


----------



## Flint Mitch (Aug 28, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> I am always amazed at some of the stuff guys fix up to bring to these shows as rat rods even. Also amazed the cops don't pull them over and impound thenm as noisy as well as unsafe, most don't have seat belts even.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you live around Davison?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## alleyyooper (Aug 28, 2017)

Go to the Friday night car show in Davison, also on Tuesdays day evenings at Jhons pizzera at the end of Gale road. 

. Al


----------

